

SEC Adopts Rules to Facilitate Smaller Companies’ Access to Capital - _pius
https://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2015-49.html#.VRMHw0YUpFA

======
dclusin
what qualifies someone as an affiliate of the issuer? Will this enable equity
crowd funding?

